# Berkline to Shut Down, Liquidate



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

http://www.cepro.com/article/berkline_to_shut_down_liquidate



> March 30, 2011
> Consumers soon will have to find another comfy seating option for their home theaters.
> 
> Furniture Today reported that Berkline is planning to shutter its business and liquidate all of its assets. CE Pro has confirmed the news with Berkline’s PR rep.
> ...


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

I would not write their products off just yet ...


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Good to hear there may be hope, thanks Roman


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

There should always be hope


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Interesting Roman, got any info you could pass on?


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Not yet, I am working on it. Stay tuned


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

The article doesn't sound too hopefull to me.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Seems like even name brand companies are suffering in this economy. I wonder how the liquidation will happen...will we be able to buy some of their products?


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

, don't want to take seating off my wish list. But thats the problem isn't it, who has disposable income right now? Oh well the couch and Lazyboy will have to do for a couple more years.


----------

